# 2006 Six13 Team vs. Pro?



## trojanlete (Sep 2, 2005)

What is the difference between the 2006 Six13 Team vs. Pro frame, if any?


----------



## dave962b (Oct 5, 2004)

trojanlete said:


> What is the difference between the 2006 Six13 Team vs. Pro frame, if any?


Looks like the Pro only has a carbon downtube, wheras the Team has carbon toptube and downtube. Otherwise, they are identical.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Other than stickers, there is no difference between the 2006 Six13 Team frame and the 2006 Six13 Pro frame. I have the 2006 Six13 Lampre-Caffita team edition (with Campy Record) and my friend has the 2006 Six13 Pro frame (with DuraAce). Both frames are identical except, again, with respect to the stickering.


----------



## ringroadwarrior (Dec 8, 2002)

*The first poster was correct...*

the pro only has a carbon downtube, while the team has down and toptube nade of carbon. I rode both and ended up getting the pro model. I could not tell a difference in the ride between the two. 
I tried uploading a picture but it would not work.


----------



## k9mac2002 (Dec 2, 2005)

The team frame has two carbon tubes and the pro frame only has a carbon down tube. The pro frame is 30 grams heavier.


----------



## MLHoward (Jan 10, 2006)

Rode a Pro and a Team today. Unfortunately the Team was a 55cm and the Pro was closer to my optimal size @ 58cm. I think any difference in the two frames was masked by the poor fit of the 55cm Team. They both seemed a little "twitchy", but the 55cm seemed especially so.

How long did it take you to get used to the quick side to side response of the bike? Can anyone make a compelling case for the Team over the Pro? I'm having a hard time justifying the $$ for the Team frame when I can get the full DA Pro for $500 less than a DA/Ultegra mixed Team.


----------



## FTF (Aug 5, 2003)

k9mac2002 said:


> The team frame has two carbon tubes and the pro frame only has a carbon down tube. The pro frame is 30 grams heavier.


Personally I'd be interested to see why the pro is heavier.... The caad8 is lighter than both 6-13's. you would think that if they took the carbon bonding out, it would be lighter. Me thinks that cannondale is tipping the scales.


----------



## coyotebike (Dec 15, 2004)

The team model also has SI integrated cranks. Pro only comes threaded BB. This set up will make the whole bike a little lighter but the bare frames a negligible difference. One thing that made the CAAD8 lighter than the original six13 was the seat tube being oversized and lighter. I assume that is why went to no carbon. Rep also points out shorter aluminum sections at the "lugs" than the original.


----------



## Cannon Ball (Dec 29, 2005)

I got a Six13 Pro 2 (raw, beautiful bike) as a christmas present to myself. I knew I wanted an ultegra bike, and the Pro 2 was at the right price point. I had the chance to demo the Team 1 as well. I can't say their was any difference to the way the frames felt. Both are sweet looking bikes and the ride is smooth and quiet. The only thing I liked better on the team bike (and this should go without saying) was the FSA K Wing carbon handlebars. The one thing I hated about the Team was the Alien seatpost. What a POS. Once I loosened those tiny bolts I had to beat on the seat to free it from the rails so I could adjust the angle. I went from an old steel GT Edge to the Pro 2. What a night and day difference starting with the 5 lb weight loss. 

I think between the two frames it should come down to components and your finances. The Pro frame will definitley not disappoint you nor will the Elite wheelset.


----------



## Xyzzy (Mar 22, 2004)

Cannon Ball said:


> The one thing I hated about the Team was the Alien seatpost. What a POS. Once I loosened those tiny bolts I had to beat on the seat to free it from the rails so I could adjust the angle.


There is a "cyclops" upgrade from U.S.E. that fixes all that. It costs $35. Once that is done the seatpost is perfect.


----------



## pspande (Jan 5, 2006)

*So are the components really that much better?*



dave962b said:


> Looks like the Pro only has a carbon downtube, wheras the Team has carbon toptube and downtube. Otherwise, they are identical.


I've not been able to test the team but I really loved the six13 pro 1. The price differnce between team 1 and pro 1 (both with mostly dura-ace) is around $1500. That seems like an awful lot of money for marginal differences. It seems like money better spent on upgrades after the fact if I really felt it necessary. The only thing (obviously) that can't be changed is the second carbon tube.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

XYZZY, does the head clamp USE Alien seat post upgrade replace the portion of the head clamp that normally holds the two little bolts?


----------



## Xyzzy (Mar 22, 2004)

fornaca68 said:


> XYZZY, does the head clamp USE Alien seat post upgrade replace the portion of the head clamp that normally holds the two little bolts?


Yes.

12345


----------



## Beerman (Sep 9, 2005)

Been awhile since this thread was active, but I don't have the same experience or opinion about the neglible difference. I had a Pro for a couple months in a 56 and just swapped frames to a Team in the perfect fit for me 55. The only thing that was changed other than the frame and fork was the stem to a 10mm longer version. I even put in teh adpater kit to run the same crankset as I had. Not sure fit would change drastically enough to show what I noticed, but all of the bumps now are smoothed out compared to my old bike. When I test rode both of these awhile back, up and down the street I didn't notice much, but after riding my other for a longer period of time and then having a couple extended rides on the same roads I normally ride on the Team, I can tell the difference. I don't know that a top tube would make such a large difference so I'm wondering if the fork is laid up differently, and also if the size difference distributed my weight differently to make the ride smoother.


----------

